# Poulan Blower Spitting Gas



## greyheadedguy (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Poulan Blower that is spitting gas out of the carburator. It starts well, but will only run at about half throttle. If I flip the lever to full throttle the blower slows down a little. Seems to run okay with the choke all the way off. The adjustment needles need the special tool or a visit with my dremel cutting wheel to adjust. Any help or Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Does it want to smoke alot or no? About how old?


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

check your flywheel key to make sure your timing isnt off. that can cause the carb. to flood.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Open up the low and high end needles on the carb about 1/4 turn (may need even more then that) - running too lean - pretty common problem. Carb spitting is common (not equipped with a reed valve) on these unless it is really excessive and you have fuel dripping out of the air filter cover. Might want to check and see if the carb manifold bolts are tight too.


----------



## greyheadedguy (Feb 17, 2006)

*I tried that but ?*

After discovering the fuel dripping out of the air filter cover, I check to see if the carb. was tight, it was. Since I have pulled carb. and cleanned it up best I could, and still had fuel spitting out carb. Not sure the age of blower it belongs to a friend.
I used my cutting wheel on my Dremel to slot the needles. Worked wonderfully, even better on my thumb, even coterized the wound. :freak: 

I adjusted the needles as sugested with no results, so I back out the "L" needle while idling till it went the fastest (almost 3/4 turn) then I turned it back in a 1/8th of a turn. As I Typing this it sounds wrong to me, did I mess up?

I tried to do the same with the high speed needle, and had no success. Except that it now no longer slows down when I flip it to high speed. The blower runs the same speed at mid throttle as high throttle. Only difference is the blower is louder and spits gas.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First I would say the carb is dirty and needs to be tore down and cleaned. Also sounds like a loose cylinder. Pull off the muffler cover. Is there "black" residue around where the cylinder and crankcase meet? Grab the muffler and move it up and down to see if you can see the cylinder moving.


----------



## greyheadedguy (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll try to pull the muffler off tomorow, but on the cab. Where do I start, what do I do?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

To start, take the whole deal to a small engine shop, get all you need for the carb.... take the carb apart (couple bolts), and soak it in carb cleaner for maybe a hour, then blow it out with the straw that comes with the can good through any and all holes you can find, 2 or 3 times or more to be sure.


----------



## greyheadedguy (Feb 17, 2006)

So I should get a carb kit for the blower? I am mechanically enclined, at least as far a car engines are concerned. I do prefer to work out of a book to make sure I know what I'm doing. I have most of the tools to service a car or truck.

As it seems I'll be working on these 2-cycle engines for a while, any sugestions for a service manual?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not sure on manuals, but I'm sure if you get a rebuild kit for the carb, and ask the mech for a little insight, IF he's of any good, he should help you.


----------

